# 2x2 Rubik's Cube Tutorial in Under 3 Seconds



## DGCubes (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey, everyone! This is my first time actually making a thread to post a video, but I'm pretty proud of my latest 2x2 tutorial. I feel that it was a truly in-depth explanation: 






Here's the link if it didn't embed correctly: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTRS0TkOAW8


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 17, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> Thanks



Nice tutorial. Very clear and informative.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 17, 2014)

I really like the part where you do stuff with it. Really helpful and I look forward seeing this in some of the "thanks to" sections of really fast 2x2 solve videos.


----------



## AdamRubiksCubed (Nov 17, 2014)

DGCubes, you are my inspiration in life. And thus, I have created a 3x3 tutorial following your sublime teaching techniques.


----------



## jonlin (Nov 17, 2014)

We are all lol


----------



## JimmyTheCuber (Nov 17, 2014)

Lol

Rami has a real Sub-30 (I think) secs skewb tutorial that covers how to REALLY solve it.

BTW yours was funny. Couldn't stop laughing and re-watching it.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Nov 17, 2014)

Alternatively, make a layer, solve the rest.


----------



## Arman2405 (Nov 17, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## tomatotrucks (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm sorry.


----------



## kcl (Nov 17, 2014)

alternatively: solve a side and then the rest


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2014)

There could be a legit 3-second 2x2x2 tutorial by showing a J perm, what it does, and the alg. That's really all you should need to figure it out. Anyone wanna film it?


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 17, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Pp_4EIqfs Sub 50 3x3


----------

